# New guy from Chicago looking to get ripped



## arkitech (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey what's up everyone? I'm checking in from the Chicagoland area and I'm looking to get some advice and learn a bit more about bodybuilding. I'm 31 about 272 standing at slightly taller than 6 feet. I'm hoping to get down to about 210-220 and put on some more muscle during the process. 

I used to lift weights and bike a lot a few years ago. But one wife, 6 years and several hundred beers has changed me from having a killer physique to an out of shape dude. 

Anyway thats my story, later for now.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

arkitech welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

Several hundred or several thousand beers 

Welcome


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 29, 2003)

hey  arkitech I'm also from the chicago land area.  Welcome aboard!!


----------

